# alex jones?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

anyone here listen to alex jones? Ive listened to his show for a bit and it is informative but some of the things he says can be pretty out there


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Hes one of those guys that makes a bunch of panic powered claims. So many, that one or two of them might actually be true and when one surfaces his base goes nuts.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I do not listen to any of that crap.

Your mind can only really pay attention to two things at a time. If you let one of those two things be "crap you hear about that there is absolutely nothing you can do about" then you are wasting 50 percent of your potential mental workload.

Circle of influence, circle of concern, circle of "what some random guy was screaming about on the radio"

Circle of influence is things that you can directly control to make you and your family's life better. This is the place spend your mental capital, things YOU can influence directly. Circle of concern is things that are directly outside your circle of influence, but that directly affect you and yours… whether your company is facing cutbacks, gas prices up this week… you recognize that there are things in your circle of concern that you can address by adjusting your circle of influence.

Everything else is a waste of time. Bitching and moaning about Obama? Waste of time, you in no way affect him being president. None. Why waste a single second of mental energy on it? Congress? Again, you in no way control what they will do, they are bought and paid for by people many orders of magnitude above your pay grade. 

If everybody would just say "OK, what the $#%* EVER! I can't in any way affect it so let me work on things I CAN influence" then a whole lot more would get done. 

My view is not a popular one, and I generally get flamed when I say it, but again, we can concentrate on two things at a time… why on earth would we want to have at least one of those (and often both) on things we can do absolutely, positively nothing about?

You don't live in "Alex Jones" land, you live within your circle of influence. He's not going to do one damned thing to help you out, YOU have to help YOU. So I say to hell with him and every other talking head that are not helping you directly do what you need to do to make your life better.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

He's a tabloid loudmouth smut peddler.He will occasionally catch a good story (that's real),but then goes all conspiracy theorist on it and blows (whatever the story is) way out of proportion.More wasted time than solid info from him,IMO.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

After Sandyhook he (Alex Jones) was doing an interview with Piers Morgan. He totally freaked out and did our side absolutely no favors. Since then he lost his credibility with me. It's sort of like Ted Nugent. I love his ideals and his politics but between the poaching and the "Mystical flight of the arrow" stuff I think I'd prefer he contribute a little less sometimes.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I would allow more credibility to him if he didn't go off the way he does about fluoride in the water yadda yadda yadda now buy my pills that counteract it, and live better. There is a huge conspiracy, now buy my ebook to figure the truth out finally yadda yadda yadda. He does get some good leads etc, the bohemian grove footage, etc, but he's way to 'capitalist' minded with his snake oils to cure it all that he loses me.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

These critters hurt the cause and fuel the fires of leftist that anyone who opposes them are nutt jobs. No difference then Jessee Ventura and other flame throwers...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Alex Jones. What can I say? You have to dig through a lot of dirt to get to some gems.

His delivery is more annoying than I can tolerate, so his videos are not something I can take. Between his propensity for dramatic flailing and his grating voice, how can anyone put up with watching it?

His websites are useful, however. His staff is diligent about providing links to news sources. Use his sites for that and come to your own conclusions.

I'll say one thing; he has come a long way regarding accuracy. I remember the first time a came across his site in the late 99 or so, when he was railing about internment camps in America and he had photographic proof of them. Trouble was, the photographic evidence was of NATO sites in Germany. How'd I know? I had been to them. :armata_PDT_12:
He has learned to be a lot more careful, nowadays.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think he is a nut but he does come up with or presents a lot of stuff. If just 10 % of what he
talks about is true there is even more going on than I thought!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I listen more for the comedic value to what he is saying..... Just like how I pick the music I listen to (the lead singers voice) I like the tone of his voice so I listen but then hear what is being said and have to laugh most of the time....


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I do not listen to any of that crap.
> 
> Your mind can only really pay attention to two things at a time. If you let one of those two things be "crap you hear about that there is absolutely nothing you can do about" then you are wasting 50 percent of your potential mental workload.
> 
> ...


Absolutely true.

I see far too much whining about the uncontrollable. Maybe it feels good. That's the only reason to do it. Time could be better spent.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No. He's too conspiratorial. But that doesn't mean he can't be right.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'll say one thing; he has come a long way regarding accuracy. I remember the first time a came across his site in the late 99 or so, when he was railing about internment camps in America and he had photographic proof of them. Trouble was, the photographic evidence was of NATO sites in Germany. How'd I know? I had been to them. :armata_PDT_12:
> He has learned to be a lot more careful, nowadays.


It was about this time, in connection with the internment camps, that he began talking about TACMAR. Remember that? Supposedly American road signs had markings on the back side to point the direction to the internment camps. Why the back side? Well, since the authorities would be using foreign NATO troops to do the rounding up, and since everyone knows they drive on the wrong side of the road, of course the directional marks would HAVE to be on the back side.
He actually had me looking for them!
It was at that point I realized he and his "news" on InfoWars was completely bogus.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I see a few of his reports popping up on Drudge from time to time. I think you are right Denton, he has learned to be a bit less out there. Still and all he's a peter panic, sounding the alarm over threats real and imagined, best to keep a roll of tin foil handy.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Alex is an entertainer that happens to be right about a number of things...the NWO, Agenda 21, The Federal Reserve, etc. He (and his team) breaks a lot of stories you won't see covered by the puppet media. He's a good source for news, but, take his on-air rants and panic attacks with a grain of salt.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh he's right about plenty, but he's so obnoxious and dramatic it insults the maturity of the listener. I check his headlines but as a person or "entertainer" he's def not my cup of tea.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Nutty as a fruit cake. Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Nutty as a fruit cake. Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while.


But, he is the squirrel who is looking for the nuts.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I quit paying attention when they did the thing on the stickers on the mailboxes. And i had found him not long before.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm not saying that you'd never catch me checking out infowars as a lot of good points have been made,like reporting stories that msm won't touch with a ten foot pole for example,and yes he is right on many things.

But his obnoxious conspiracy theories and always pushing a new book or snake oil that will fix all your troubles,makes gathering any real or trustworthy news from him very questionable.

I don't care to weed thought 10 pounds of crap to get a quarter pound of factual unbiased news.

And don't forget to buy your Iodine and Tangy Tangerine today!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> But, he is the squirrel who is looking for the nuts.


I'm not sure what to make out of that metaphor. 
What kind of nuts? Tree or two legged?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I'm not sure what to make out of that metaphor.
> What kind of nuts? Tree or two legged?


The assertion to which I was responding is that a blind squirrel can find a nut.

The mainstream media, on the other hand, is reporting what they are told to report. Considering they are all owned by global corporations, do you think they are reporting news, or what they want you to think about particular things that may or may not be happening?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> But his obnoxious conspiracy theories and always pushing a new book or snake oil that will fix all your troubles,makes gathering any real or trustworthy news from him very questionable...and don't forget to buy your Iodine and Tangy Tangerine today!


This is the one thing that drives me most nuts about Alex. I can handle his bombastic boasting, his half-hour long yelling diatribes (I actually like it when Alex goes off), his on-air panic attacks, even his unabashed name dropping, but, I can't handle what a commercial whore he has become. I understand that he has an operation to fund, but, it's a little out of control. I can only stand to watch Alex on the commercial free downloads from Ron Gibson...I fast forward through the on-air ads that Ron can't edit out.

Addendum: Love or hate Alex Jones, I believe he provides an important service. He reports on news and current events that would have never seen the light of day otherwise. He puts pressure on the state controlled media, and has done a tremendous amount to wake people up from their blissful slumber.

I think it's a little harsh/unfair to compare Alex to a blind pig. He obviously sees things that the vast majority of Americans don't. I think he's been guilty of sensationalism and fear mongering from time to time, but, I think this comes out of genuine concern.

In any event, he's been proven right about many, many things. People who can see a few months or years into the future are called visionary. People who can see decades into the future are often called lunatics. I think Alex is the latter. Love him or hate him, I think Alex has an very real understanding of what is coming.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

EVERYONE on here should support Alex Jones, seriously. He is more inline with our point of views than anyone in CNN, Fox, MSNBC, etc. Who else that is pro liberty, pro life, pro 2nd amendment, pro freedom, has such a large audience?.....................No one.

yes he is crazy, yes he is in it to make money, but we need more Alex Jones and less main stream media. Stop ripping on him until you can provide an alternative. The more people we get on the Alex Jones side the better, it moves people in the right direction. I am amazed at some people on here, rip on Main Stream Media but hate Alex Jones. Lets get everyone over to Alex Jones, than we can start complaining and maybe than some better alternatives will come.

Seriously, stop complaining and do something. Sorry I just get mad because I bet many of you complain and complain but never got a single friend or family member to awaken.

I bet you Ron Paul supports Alex Jones. Maybe doesn't trust him or agrees with him, but I bet you Ron Paul wants to see Alex Jones' audience increase and CNN audience decrease.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> The assertion to which I was responding is that a blind squirrel can find a nut.
> 
> The mainstream media, on the other hand, is reporting what they are told to report. Considering they are all owned by global corporations, do you think they are reporting news, or what they want you to think about particular things that may or may not be happening?


I think they, the mainstream media are like herd animals. When they are not fibbing about their helicopter being shot at, they are waiting for the powers that be to tell them what to report. I think what I'm going to think and while they would like to lead me to think a certain way about certain things. That generally isn't what happens.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Denton said:


> But, he is the squirrel who is looking for the nuts.


Touché

I do read him once in a while, usually when linked from another conspiracy nut! As has been said, you got to wade through a lot of junk to find the nuts. lol


----------



## d12dgy (Feb 14, 2015)

At least hes trying to stick up for your country, even though hes okay most of the time, that small amount of times he shouts and rants I don't blame him. Knowing what is coming to your country and that everything is about to hit the fan, im surprised he aint losing it more. 

In the end when the darkness comes over your land and stays, you would have wished you had said something rather than done the opposite.

Makes me think if some people here have some other agenda's on here, time will tell. I was not the first person to suggest this, this is the reason I discovered this site, because of apparently undercover pot stirrers, lol.


----------

